# Another thing



## fairy boy (Dec 15, 2005)

There is currently no reason to believe that plants experience pain because they are devoid of central nervous systems, nerve endings, and brains. It is theorized that animals are able to feel pain so that they can use it for self-protection purposes. For example, if you touch something hot and feel pain, you will learn from the pain that you should not touch that item in the future. Since plants cannot move from place to place and do not need to learn to avoid certain things, this sensation would be superfluous. From a physiological standpoint, plants are completely different from mammals. Unlike animals' body parts, many perennial plants, fruits, and vegetables can be harvested over and over again without dying.

If you are concerned about the impact of vegetable agriculture on the environment, you should know that a vegetarian diet is better for the environment than a meat-based one, since the vast majority of grains and legumes raised today are used as feed for cattle. Rather than eating animals, such as cows, who must consume 16 pounds of vegetation in order to convert them into 1 pound of flesh, you can save many more plants' lives (and destroy less land) by eating vegetables directly.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

:eyeroll: :bartime:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

ADMIN PLEASE LOCK THIS GUY OUT OF THE SYSTEM. He is harassing us. The last time I looked it was against the law.

Thank you


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

:sniper: :stirpot:


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah lets just all eat plants so we can turn pale and skinny, while the animals are suffering while they starve because the dominate species is taking there food, so why not just continue eating meat and humanly killing animals so they dont have to suffer, either way if we eat plants or kill the animals, THEY ARE STILL GOING TO DIE
Now go back to the gay porn and stay off the Nodak Outdoors website
~John M


----------



## fairyboy (Dec 16, 2005)

People said:


> ADMIN PLEASE LOCK THIS GUY OUT OF THE SYSTEM. He is harassing us. The last time I looked it was against the law.
> 
> Thank you


How am I harassing you? You didnt have to read what I typed, it is my own personal opinion. Isnt this what this site was set up to do, discuss certain view points and opinions. If you dont like my opinions and view points do read them and reply. But I am by no means harassing anyone.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Now you have 2 names? fairyboy and fairy boy........

Can I ask how you picked your user name?


----------

